# North West UK Reptile Show



## coolcroc

What is the general feeling about a reptile show in NW UK, Lancashire.

Would anyone want tables etc?

Neil


----------



## Spikebrit

we would prob have one Neil, with the recent announcement that Manchester frog day wont be going ahead this year there might be a neich. 

Jay


----------



## Jo-nin

I'd Be interested in attending a local show.


----------



## Rach1

oh good idea.... we're getting rid of most of our snakes But i think a reptile/exotics show would be great.
Loads of people getting into exotics too... so a show/meet thing that covers a few sections of the forum so to speak would perhaps be good.

where abouts you thinking?


----------



## coolcroc

It will be around the Blackpool area, got a few good venues to think about just trying to workout the easiest place for people to find as well as parking etc....


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

A reptile/exotics show up north would be fantastic and something I would definitely attend. Having to drive hundreds of miles to get to any of the current UK shows is a bit of a nightmare so something closer would be pretty awesome!  Although potentially very bad for my bank balance lol!!


----------



## Kyleg21

*Blackpool convention*

That would be great.. Will you be going through with it?. If so would definatly come and spread the word. Thanks


----------



## Ace_ttl

Would be interested also. Never been a reptile show. 


Sent from my iPhone using crazy mind control!


----------



## Meko

coolcroc said:


> It will be around the Blackpool area, got a few good venues to think about just trying to workout the easiest place for people to find as well as parking etc....



there was meant to be one in Blackpool a few years ago; but if i remember correctly, the council bottled it and it got pulled.


----------



## Metamorphosis

*show*

Hi

You can count us and our array of species in on your show.:2thumb:

Regards

Graham & Janice


----------



## reptile kid

Sounds like a good idea, very interested.


----------



## babyjo84

Id love this, I havent seen any shows near me that dont require at least a 2 hour train journey.

Im sure the guys at the reptile room would get behind this too.

Oh and I live in Blackpool so :thumbup:

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## CREEPY CRAWLY

The problem with Reptile Shows is councils won't allow them any more - I think every council has been approached since the shut down of all the Independent Shows in 2001 and Reptilia (North's No1 Reptile Show) being the last in 2002. The only way under current legislation (from what I can see), is that a Reptile Show that would be offering for sale animals, would have to be under the umbrella of one or more legitimate Society/ies. We are bringing back the CREEPY CRAWLY SHOW this year, which, quite wrongly was a casualty of the Reptile Shows being stopped all those years ago - who knows what could happen in the future. :censor:


----------



## Chameleoco

we would have a table:welcome:


----------



## mr.paul.c

CREEPY CRAWLY said:


> The problem with Reptile Shows is councils won't allow them any more - I think every council has been approached since the shut down of all the Independent Shows in 2001 and Reptilia (North's No1 Reptile Show) being the last in 2002. The only way under current legislation (from what I can see), is that a Reptile Show that would be offering for sale animals, would have to be under the umbrella of one or more legitimate Society/ies. *We are bringing back the CREEPY CRAWLY SHOW this year*, which, quite wrongly was a casualty of the Reptile Shows being stopped all those years ago - who knows what could happen in the future. :censor:


the creepy crawly show?! I remember going to the ones held in oldham at the Q.E Hall - not sure if that's what you are referring to, but when I was a kid I used to love going to them!

Generally speaking, I'm all for a reptile show in the NW, despite being currently unable to own a reptile due to where I live, it hasn't really stopped me from admiring other peoples - and of course to get plenty of researching done ready for when I am able to go out and buy one (or more)


----------



## mariex4

id be intrested in a show in the north west , least i can be there everytime lol, and buy more and more and erm yes more xx


----------

